# Shkenca > Informatikë dhe Internet > Arti i programimit >  Si te shtyp DataGridView-ne

## Toni07213

Desha sqarim se si shtypen te dhenat nga DataGridView e cila nuk eshte e mbushur nga databaza.Flm per mirkuptim!

----------


## valdetshala

toni hidhja nje sy ketij linku http://social.msdn.microsoft.com/For...1-ef09fb357aee

----------


## Toni07213

faleminderit per linkun kishte sqarime te mjaftueshme edhe ni her flm tung

----------


## Uke Topalli

Kjo eshte shum lehte te arrihet ne WPF/Silverlight me perdorimin e xps. Trego je duke e perdorun ndonjeren nga keto teknologji

----------


## Toni07213

> Kjo eshte shum lehte te arrihet ne WPF/Silverlight me perdorimin e xps. Trego je duke e perdorun ndonjeren nga keto teknologji


Jo, nuk perdori WPF/Silverlight , por vetem Winows Aplication vb.net

----------

